# New member introduction



## lostinsouthbama (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello all. I’m a woman in my early 60’s. I am somewhat disabled by bad back surgery and permanent nerve damage. I have been treated for depression and anxiety for 20 years with variable success.
My husband is 60 and currently working. We met in 2000, have been together full time since 2006, and married in 2016. Following our marriage I had a string of really traumatic family deaths and inherited a bit of money. We lived on a nearby accessible Island for 9 years in my family’ home with no rent. 
Long story short my husband has had me buy him a swim spa, give his daughter my car, pay most bills, pay for my sister-in-law’s ridiculously extravagant funeral, pay off his car, pay for most of our current home’s price....in the last year he has treated me like his maid and frequently talks or scolds me like a child. He is a rather large man with a very intimidating voice.
He refuses to have sex and has been trying to convince me that I am bi-polar, though my psychiatrist sees no evidence of.
I am pursuing a divorce. He has moved into the upstairs bonus room apartment but shows no plans of leaving.
Thanks for listening. Any thoughts
lostinsouthbama


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So, get with your lawyer. I presume the house was YOURS before the marriage? If so, have him evicted - the lawyer should be able to help with that.
Also, do this SOON so that he can't incur debt that YOU will be liable for.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome. You will get a lot of support here. Please get a lawyer immediately. What you need is a "family law" attorney. You have to protect your assets. Don't just get one attorney between you or you'll get taken advantage of. Talk to an attorney immediately and then take his/her advice what to do about continuing to live with the husband and about all the finances.


----------



## lostinsouthbama (Jul 4, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> So, get with your lawyer. I presume the house was YOURS before the marriage? If so, have him evicted - the lawyer should be able to help with that.
> Also, do this SOON so that he can't incur debt that YOU will be liable for.


Thank you for your response. I am so isolated I appreciate all input. The home I sold to buy this one was in my name. It is my understanding that a spouse MUST be on the home deed. I thought that meant I would have to give him half of the equity but my attorney says the judge can overrule that.


----------



## lostinsouthbama (Jul 4, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Welcome. You will get a lot of support here. Please get a lawyer immediately. What you need is a "family law" attorney. You have to protect your assets. Don't just get one attorney between you or you'll get taken advantage of. Talk to an attorney immediately and then take his/her advice what to do about continuing to live with the husband and about all the finances.


Thank you so much for your input. I have already been in touch with an attorney and will be completing the engagement forms this weekend


----------

